# Advanced Nutrients?



## cwil916 (Sep 19, 2007)

I want to go all the way with my nutrients. I'm not sure what to get with the Advanced Nutrients brand. I know everything they have is great but what combination of their products works the best for a hydro garden?


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Sep 19, 2007)

Yes, I have also read that the Advanced Nutrients line would help in growth and yield of plants. Been scanning their website and on my next grow I will be trying the Sensi brand. Right now I am using the Stealth Hydro pre measured nuts, and are working well and from what I understand both of these are excellent for "our kind of growing"...

Good Luck and keep us posted!!!


----------



## potroast (Sep 20, 2007)

Well, with Advanced Nutrients you will go "all the way" all right, all the way to the Bank to get some more money. And then make another trip for another load of cash, because that's what it costs to use AN's complete line of nutrients. When I used them I figured that it was 8 times as much cost as other lines of nutes that I have used before and since.

Is there 8 times as much bud?

Is it 8 times as good?

No and No.

But they will say so in their hyped up glossy marketing brochures.


HTH


----------



## Dr High (Sep 20, 2007)

i have advanced nutrients Grow bloom and carbo load all for 50 bucks canadian.


----------



## AllMeatNoPotato (Sep 22, 2007)

potroast said:


> Well, with Advanced Nutrients you will go "all the way" all right, all the way to the Bank to get some more money. And then make another trip for another load of cash, because that's what it costs to use AN's complete line of nutrients. When I used them I figured that it was 8 times as much cost as other lines of nutes that I have used before and since.
> 
> Is there 8 times as much bud?
> 
> ...


 


yeah ain't that the truth. the only thing that I use of theirs is big bud as a final product. yes, you will have a good plant but it is not worth the price.


----------



## nongreenthumb (Sep 22, 2007)

If you read between the lines on all the different brands of nutes out there, they all claim to do similar things, so wouldn't that mean that deep down they are all the same thing.

Some companies like to split those nutes down into more bottles for more profit and tell you that you need them all.

I only use grow bloom and boost and you know what, i get weed at the end. I usually get a good weight to watt ratio too.


----------



## Dr High (Sep 22, 2007)

would you say that i boughtr carbo load 10$ for nothing??? all it seems to be is sugar and water. or something sugary in there cuz it thick and sweet. lol


----------



## AllMeatNoPotato (Sep 22, 2007)

yup. don't get us wrong your trees will like carbs but it is not worth it. you will never notice the difference.


----------



## potroast (Sep 23, 2007)

Well, if you ask AN about it, they will tell you that you need all of their other products for your CarboLoad to work properly. I understood that it was stuff to feed the oganisms in other products.

It's not that their nutes don't work, it's just that they don't do anything like their hype says, and they cost too much.

HTH


----------



## AllMeatNoPotato (Sep 23, 2007)

way too muchh that is


----------



## Dr High (Sep 23, 2007)

I bought it acording the hydro guy told me. (i just saw he was a stoner when iwalked in) and he told me it adds weight just as it says on the jug. so is this product going to do anything for me? Today im buying some molasses too


----------



## skunkushybrid (Sep 26, 2007)

potroast said:


> Well, if you ask AN about it, they will tell you that you need all of their other products for your CarboLoad to work properly. I understood that it was stuff to feed the oganisms in other products.
> 
> It's not that their nutes don't work, it's just that they don't do anything like their hype says, and they cost too much.
> 
> HTH


carboload works perfectly well on its own. it doesn't need any other product to work alongside it. You are confusing Voodoo Juice, which eats carboload to stay alive longer during veg'. AN merely advise, using a tiny amount of carboload during veg' to improve the longevity of the Voodoo Juice. Voodoo Juice can likewise be used in conjunction with other nute lines, and works fine without carboload.

When you buy AN, say 1 part, 2 part or 3 part, they are just nutes that work as well as other nutes. The rest of the stuff is just additives that when you grow in hydro improve the quality and taste of bud, and get it something akin to soil-grown bud. I almost have the complete range, and with every new product i introduce my hydro grows taste better and better Here's a snippet from High Times...

HIGH TIMES' 7TH ANNNUAL STASH AWARDS 
_BEST NUTRIENT LINE_ 
2005-10-24 





*Advanced Nutrients* 

With a research team that would make NASA jealous, the folks at Advanced Nutrients test their products in Canadian medical-marijuana gardens and market their products as pot-plant-specific. This stuff is clearly not for growing tomatoes. 

Their base nutrients are the foundation of any good plant-feeding regimen. The simple three-part system (Micro, Grow and Bloom), used in conjunction with a growers chosen additives, makes a perfect base upon which to build bigger buds. The two-part Sensi Grow A+B and Sensi Bloom A+B formulas provide unparalleled plant nutrition. 

Products such as Overdrive and Dr. Hornbys Big Bud, Piranha and Voodoo Juice are just some of the additives that will push your plants to greater heights. Other additives making a splash in reservoirs everywhere are Revive, B-52 fertilizer booster, Sensi Zym and Barricade, top products for soilless mediums. Toward the end of the flowering cycle, Final Phase is ideal for leaching plants of all salt and nutrient buildups. This reduces harshness and give buds a better taste. 

Knowing that most medicinal-marijuana users prefer organic pot, AN offers a range of 100% lab-chemical-free plant foods, including Mother Earth Super Tea Bloom and Blended Tea Grow and Grandma Enggys humic and fulvic acids. Constantly searching for more healthy alternatives, AN has other organic nutrients just waiting to be cleared by the US Department of Agriculture. 

As an alternative to the tired old chemical time-release nutrients (such as Osmocote) that outdoor growers have used for years, AN developed Heavy Harvest, available in spring, summer and fall formulations, which slowly feeds outdoor plants pH-buffered macro- and micronutrients. 

Many grow shops refuse to carry the outspoken companys line of nutrients and additives. They fear the heat of stocking their shelves with products openly created for cannabis cultivation. ANs Web-site forums and technical-help phone line dont shy away from the topic of marijuana, or the desperate situation some people face while trying to grow medicine. We find this advanced way of thinking refreshing. Were as impressed with their straightforwardness as we are with their products results. 

*Price:* Various 
*Contact:* Advanced Nutrients; (800) 640-9605


----------



## Dr High (Sep 26, 2007)

Wow thats good to hear. Carbo load WILL do something to my crops. =D


----------



## pmoore68 (Sep 26, 2007)

My experiance w/AN is that yes it is pricy but they have never failed to help in my persuit of great crops.I love their products.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Sep 26, 2007)

me too, and the article is spot on where it points out that growers can choose their own additives. You don't need them all, but with each one you buy you will notice an improvement in your bud.

Carboload is the best product on the market for getting your plants added weight and sugar content. 

Although, unless you live in Canada I'd stay away from sensizym. I use cannazym instead, from the Canna range (although it's worth pointing out that the Canna actually costs £2.50 more than the sensizym). You can also use superthrive instead of B52.


----------



## trapper (Sep 26, 2007)

a british magazine with a guy name judge dreddy ithink that was his name.,he tested all the major nutrients and found that AN was the only one that was consistant with the ingredients posted,other companies were known to lessen the strength of there product,or waterd down if you will.but that was his findings,he may well have been payed off,but then he probably would of been sued.who knows.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Sep 27, 2007)

trapper said:


> a british magazine with a guy name judge dreddy ithink that was his name.,he tested all the major nutrients and found that AN was the only one that was consistant with the ingredients posted,other companies were known to lessen the strength of there product,or waterd down if you will.but that was his findings,he may well have been payed off,but then he probably would of been sued.who knows.


No, he's spot on. The guys at my hydro store are always doing experiments to see which nutes are worth the money and which are not. They stopped stocking sensizym because (although it used to work really well) it's for some reason stopped being as good. I surmised that it must have something to do with the shipping, maybe being left in containers for too long...

Either way, in the experiment they did, Cannazym came out on top... in fact, the sensizym hardly worked at all whereas the cannazym thrived.

A.N are also not that expensive. I use the sensi grow and bloom 2 part range. Last time I bought a n b bloom, they cost me £14 for the two, around $27.90... now I'm quite poor, but it isn't a lot of money. I nearly have the whole range... I'm only missing Humic Acid (through choice on this one, as it doesn't sit too well in hydro), Tarantula, and Sensizym (also through choice as I use cannazym). So really, out of the whole range I'm only missing Tarantula.


----------



## GotBeat5.0 (Sep 27, 2007)

I love AN line of nuts
What I personally use is the Grow/Micro/Bloom pack, Growth Excel and Big Bud
Seriously some good stuff

btw before these nuts I was using Botanicare Pure Blend good but not as good as AN


----------



## theflo (Sep 29, 2007)

I use the complete line of AN. Nothing can compete, I can assure anyone that. Discount Advanced Nutrients .::. The best source for Advanced Nutrients where I buy everything. You can't beat their prices.


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Oct 19, 2007)

Well I have about $300-350 worth of Advanced Nutrient I've been using on this crop and so far I must say everything is bad ass!!!! the Barricade is a bitch to measure though...I do have 17 different quart mixes of different nutes I've been using though not all of them all of the time though some for vegging some for flowering.... I think next time I might go something a bit easier though so I don;t have to spend 20minutes mixing everything..(typical lazy pot head here)


----------



## skunkushybrid (Oct 19, 2007)

I use a syringe to measure my nutes. you can buy them in 1ml, 2ml, 5ml, 10ml... etc.

These are really essential tools if you want to get the best out of your nutes.


----------



## ronbud1963 (Dec 27, 2007)

Has anyone tried there overdrive?I use big bud powder(because it was free 5kg).Ive used caboload;now i just use mollassas.I use overdrive and final flush,the final flush works awsome.Last year when i feed by their chart(light feed)i got quite a bit of nute burn on some strains others took it better.But i have seen overdrive work its really something to see,new white hairs exploding from the already large buds..For my base nutes i just use either GH or BC nutes.I like advanced nutes even tho im poor,i belive some of thier product are worth spending the extra imo.


----------



## billyboy5151 (Dec 28, 2007)

i am very pleased with my advanced nutrients setup for aeroponis. ADV Nuts grow, micro, bloom, with sensizym and nirvana. the sensizym and nirvana really helped out in my opionion. a friend is using the sensi brand of advanced nutrients siol nutrients and it has made a hug difference compaired to his previous nutrients. but i definately recomend sensizym and nirvana.


----------



## Growbot (Dec 29, 2007)

do advanced nutes work? yes!
do they cost too much? yes!
can you buy something else that works just as well at a fraction of the price? yes!

advanced users are notoriously protective of their purchases. it's not a program that your average grower should use though. it's just not K.I.S.S. oriented. imo, if you have to use a special nute calculator, and change amounts constantly, then it's more hassle than it's worth. imo!


----------



## nongreenthumb (Dec 29, 2007)

It,s not something i'd use myself I like to keep it simple with just grow bloom and boost from ionic. Seems to ok for me though. Not sure if getting all those different bottles and having the hassle of precision measuring every part would be worth whatever extra yield you got.

I've cut down a couple of plants in the last couple of days.

This picture is of one plant being weighed wet.


----------



## Twist3d (Dec 29, 2007)

is advanced nutrients only 4 hydroponics?


----------



## butterflykisses (Dec 29, 2007)

no advanced works in soil as well but as said its too expensive for what it is these plants grow wild without advanced nutes but many people are sucked in by their very good advertising its psycological and if they tell you its better and after you spend all your money your going to convince your self you didnt waste your money besides their canadian keep your money in america and for hydro use Dr. pepper and soil use molasas
for carbo load they both work


----------



## bwinn27 (Dec 29, 2007)

ive been using advanced nutrients my hole grow i love it. heres some pics of everything i have now and two more on the way. and heres a pic of my plant today. it's been flowering for 31 days i say advanced nutrients works awsome and this is my first grow.


----------



## bwinn27 (Dec 29, 2007)

and i grow in soil


----------



## HoLE (Dec 29, 2007)

bwinn27 said:


> ive been using advanced nutrients my *hole* grow i love it. heres some pics of everything i have now and two more on the way. and heres a pic of my plant today. it's been flowering for 31 days i say advanced nutrients works awsome and this is my first grow.


LMAO,,nice use of HoLE bwinn,,I got three of there products,,Carbo,,big bud,,and pirahna,,I plan on getting overdrive and final phase this week,,I am happy with the stuff,,I have grown the same strain without it,,and will not speak of that grow again,,lol,,

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## bwinn27 (Dec 29, 2007)

lets hope for the best hole if its not you get your money back


----------



## bwinn27 (Dec 29, 2007)

and the big bud, carbo load, bud blood you get for free so if i need two things i order 1 one day and one the next and get double packs lol.


----------



## jsgrwn (Jan 6, 2008)

some of the skeptics in here obviously have not seen the andanced nute test gardens. their plant have multiple colast that are 2-3 ounces each. they are frigin monsters. and keep in mind that they do all of their grows in a sealed environment, and a controlled environment is key to geting the most out of your plants. check out Urban Grower | Advanced Nutrients Medical | Medicinal Marijuana Cultivation Information remo the host is the rep for advanced. late


----------



## bwinn27 (Jan 6, 2008)

jsgrwn said:


> some of the skeptics in here obviously have not seen the andanced nute test gardens. their plant have multiple colast that are 2-3 ounces each. they are frigin monsters. and keep in mind that they do all of their grows in a sealed environment, and a controlled environment is key to geting the most out of your plants. check out Urban Grower | Advanced Nutrients Medical | Medicinal Marijuana Cultivation Information remo the host is the rep for advanced. late


thank you for letting people know its what i have been trying to say.


----------



## jsgrwn (Jan 6, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> thank you for letting people know its what i have been trying to say.


i got your back brov. and i will always back advanced. late


----------



## bwinn27 (Jan 6, 2008)

its the only way to grow. or do you buy it for the shinny bottle lmao i cant beleave that dude said that.


----------



## jsgrwn (Jan 6, 2008)

all they have to do is research the products and find that they kill other lines of nutes. advanced acually did a comparison with most of the big brands and the yeild and thc content of the AN were the highest. late


----------



## bwinn27 (Jan 6, 2008)

what people dont understand is they ad more money on to your havest. so you might pay i little more for it but you make your money back plus some. and they back there product 100%


----------



## bwinn27 (Jan 6, 2008)

im happy and its all ill ever use. you pay once and your plant supplys the money after lol


----------



## infamouse21 (Jan 6, 2008)

well this our my first time growing & i started right off with hydro & A/N nuts 
we use micro, grow, bloom, b52 ,35%hydro/peroxide, superthrive for veg. havent got the rest for flower cause we aint thier yet. but no problems nuts seem 2 be working awsome so we will not change.
here they are at 2 months old.
A/N FTMFW


----------



## Dr High (Jan 7, 2008)

I use only 2 of AD products and it worked fine during flower, im getting more and more of their products to see if it might help the weightr using more of their prducts, ill post about it on how it works out Peace


----------



## VintageGrow (Jan 8, 2008)

Has anyone, to satisfy their own curiosity, done a side by side test with AN and the other major nutrients. Or compared the output of their garden using AN vs. the nutrient they used before switching to AN?

Comparing AN to Pure Blend doesn't make sense as one is elemental and the PB is organic. I too, have primarily used Ionic Grow, Bloom & Boost, yet I was always skeptical of AN for a couple of reasons: a.) if they make such an awesome nutrient, why do you need to add 2 dozen supplements to make it "better"? and b.) their marketing has always seemed to me to be, I don't know how to desribe it, condenscending? Like noone ever grew any weed before they started in business and if you don't grow it with their special anointed nutrients, your growing it wrong. Does anyone else feel this way?

Yea, their test gardens are impressive, but I'd like to see some non-tainted, independent side by side studies done to verify their claims and justify the cost.
VG


----------



## Growbot (Jan 8, 2008)

jsgrwn said:


> some of the skeptics in here obviously have not seen the andanced nute test gardens. their plant have multiple colast that are 2-3 ounces each. they are frigin monsters. and keep in mind that they do all of their grows in a sealed environment, and a controlled environment is key to geting the most out of your plants. check out Urban Grower | Advanced Nutrients Medical | Medicinal Marijuana Cultivation Information remo the host is the rep for advanced. late


my last grow i used house and garden and got over six ounces from one plant. you don't need to spend a lot to get a lot.


----------



## potpimp (Jan 8, 2008)

I spent about $500 on AN nutes and stuff this grow but I'm switching to Ionic; it's *much* cheaper, simpler and from what I've seen of Nongreenthumbs grow - better. I've got some seriously nice nugs on some of mine but I've been a little disappointed. Maybe that will change in the next two to three weeks. BTW, I am taking the Stinkyzyme back to get a refund; it smells exactly like a sewer.


----------



## dankforall (Jan 8, 2008)

I use AN and did not when i first started. I think it has made a big difference.


----------



## potpimp (Jan 8, 2008)

Same here; I used some crap (GH) that came with the Stealth Hydro unit I bought. Within a couple of weeks my plants were dead.


----------



## jsgrwn (Jan 8, 2008)

Growbot said:


> my last grow i used house and garden and got over six ounces from one plant. you don't need to spend a lot to get a lot.


ya see the only difference i would imagine ther could be is that you veged your for a while and at the advanced nute labs they only veg until the plants are 24 inches tall and they get over 6 ounces per plant. late


----------



## Growbot (Jan 9, 2008)

i only veg till they're 12". if i vegged to 24" i'd have a freaking giant tree.


----------



## mendOG (Jan 9, 2008)

I've been using their whole line of products for a recent recurculating hydro grow. The products are off the hook in terms of production. And cost. Expensive is their Grow AB and Bloom AB. Then you have Voodod Juice, carbo load, big bud, B52, sweet leaf, etc. 
but i harvested a grape ape in 5 wks and results were more than satisfying.

check out new ORGANIC HYDRO FERT company from Ukiah. My buddy started this co. after years of outdoor guerrila grow mendostyle:

3D Organic Solutions

I believe all of their products are either OMRI listed or are in process of being certified. Guess what? Half the price as Adv Nutes and their trichoderma tea (3rd Eye) is 5x as powerful as voodoo and half the price.


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Feb 23, 2008)

I used AN in soil for my last two grow I think it works ok.. I have nothing to compare to but I think it's very pricey and from when I've been told from others I can get just as good if not better results from FOX FARM nutes and spend a fraction of the cost and mixing time.. This time Im using my AN because I have enough for another cycle basically but Im swithcing next time... But I'll be using co2 this time also which I didnt last time which I think will greatly help..


----------



## LION~of~ZION (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm sorry advanced nutrients is a money mill. They offer 1500 products (slight exaggeration) and they want to charge an arm and a leg for most of them.

Ive grown incredible plants using Pureblend Pro products in conjunction with GH 3 part. I like to mix it up in the hydro grows. The results are fantastic for about 1/25th of the money you would spend on the Advanced nutrients 1,500 product regimen.

I'm trying advanced nutrients 3 part for the first time right now and to say I'm dissapointed after being an avid PureBlend Pro user would be an understatement. this stuff has NOTHING and I mean nothing on PureBlend Pro products.

PureBlend Pro (american agritech) adds silica to their ferts. It makes a huge difference with pest control HUGE. They also add sugars to their ferts. Its a superior product all the way around and advanced nutrients doesnt even come close in my opinion...unless you want to buy all those things for extra money even then I dont think it comes close.

Before this grow is over the Advanced Nutrients will probably end up with the rest of the ferts in my 'over hyped product' graveyard....located under the kitchen sink for my wife to use on her houseplants. Its full of ferts that didnt make the cut. advanced better start showing me something or its outta here.


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 24, 2008)

advanced nutrients is awsome. i love it and will never use anything else. its for people that want the best like me. it does cost more money then other nutrients but i think its worth it. why would they use it in medical marijuana if its not that good? for you people that talk shit have you ever smoked a harvest grown with advanced nutrients? well go smoke some medical marijuana then come back.


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Feb 24, 2008)

Ok SO Im going to use my advanced nutes for this run because i have them basically.. Here's whaty im using for 
VEggg

1Grow
2Micro
3Bloom
4Barricade
5Mother Earth Tea
6Humic Acid
7Fulvic Acid
8B-52
9Scorpion
10Sensizym
11Piranha
12Tarantula
13Voodoo Juice

Flower
1Grow
2Micro
3Bloom
4Barricade
5Mother Earth Tea
6Humic Acid
7Fulvic Acid
8B-52
9Scorpion
10Sensizym
11Piranha
12Tarantula
13Voodoo Juice
14Carboload
15Bud Blood
16Big BUd
17Overdrive
18Final Phase


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 24, 2008)

Bamm Bamm said:


> Ok SO Im going to use my advanced nutes for this run because i have them basically.. Here's whaty im using for
> VEggg
> 
> 1Grow
> ...


looks good. you have a lot of stuff have you ever used advanced nutrients? or did you just buy the 2+ program?


----------



## Dr High (Feb 24, 2008)

Bamm Bamm said:


> Ok SO Im going to use my advanced nutes for this run because i have them basically.. Here's whaty im using for
> VEggg
> 
> 1Grow
> ...



Voodoo juice should only be used during evgg because all it does it makes more root mass and the microbes stay there during the whole grow. dont see why youds use it during flower. if not then tell me why please? Peace


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Feb 24, 2008)

oops I actually dont use it during flowing I just cut and paste my first list and added to it and forgot to take the voodoo out-=)


This will be my third grow with Advanced Nutrients.. But the previous two grow I didn't have the Voodoo Juice or Scorpion...and I'll be adding co2 now also so I'm hoping for some great results.....Next time around Im pretty sure when Im out of nutes I'll be switching to Fox Farm or something where I dont end up spending an arm and a leg for nutrients and having to mix all this shit up=)...

I believe Im going off the three part grow/micro/bloom schedule.. last time around I went light feeding though and did have some nute defficency probs so I'm going to do the medium feeding this next run here.. I'll be picking up some clone this week


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 24, 2008)

Bamm Bamm said:


> oops I actually dont use it during flowing I just cut and paste my first list and added to it and forgot to take the voodoo out-=)
> 
> 
> This will be my third grow with Advanced Nutrients.. But the previous two grow I didn't have the Voodoo Juice or Scorpion...and I'll be adding co2 now also so I'm hoping for some great results.....Next time around Im pretty sure when Im out of nutes I'll be switching to Fox Farm or something where I dont end up spending an arm and a leg for nutrients and having to mix all this shit up=)...
> ...


cool man. ill be checking this grow out. good luck


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm hoping to do a journal on it..We'll see how that goes though=)


----------



## 29menace (Feb 24, 2008)

i use voodoo up to the 2nd week in flower coz the bigger the roots the bigger the plant and therefore more nute uptake and hence bigger yields.. 

i use sensi grow/bloom formula and my grow chart is in my journal.. ive had excellent success from sensi and would recomend it to any grower.. only thing i had probz with woz my ph rising alot but have sorted this and my plants are flourishing. 

have a look n let me know wot you think..


----------



## LION~of~ZION (Feb 24, 2008)

Why should you have to buy products seperately(advanced) that are already contained in other fertilizers???

PureBlend Pro - has SILICA, NATURAL SUGARS, FULVIC ACIDS, HUMIC ACIDS, AMINO ACIDS & B-VITAMINS already in it!....you have to buy all of those products 'seperately' with Advanced nutrients...no thank you


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Feb 24, 2008)

LION~of~ZION said:


> Why should you have to buy products seperately(advanced) that are already contained in other fertilizers???
> 
> PureBlend Pro - has SILICA, NATURAL SUGARS, FULVIC ACIDS, HUMIC ACIDS, AMINO ACIDS & B-VITAMINS already in it!....you have to buy all of those products 'seperately' with Advanced nutrients...no thank you


 

I agree that's why I won't be using everything when Im done with it... Seemed like a good idea at the time but at this point it would be stupid for me to toss everything and buy some other nutes=)...I can get at least another run or two out of the nutes..


----------



## potpimp (Feb 25, 2008)

I have to say that I was very disappointed in my results. I couldn't tell any difference in my buds and anybody elses that used nutes costing 1/10th the price. NGT turned me on to Ionic so I'll be using that next grow; it seems very simple and easy to use. I guess if you can control everything and be totally anal retentive, maybe there would be some measurable results but for us everyday growers... no thanks.


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 25, 2008)

i love advanced nutrients and you dont need a ton of stuff. right now all im useing is mother earth super tea grow. heres a pic. plants are so green and healthy. learn how to use it before you talk shit.


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Feb 25, 2008)

those look nice...


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 25, 2008)

thanks Bamm Bamm. dont mind my other post i was just pissed of early lol.


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Feb 25, 2008)

Dont even trip..... You know now that you mention it I was using just Mother Earth Tea on my mothers previously before I had to flower them(due to moving) and they looked way better on the mother earth tea than with all the other stuff...hmmmmm


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 25, 2008)

i think it works good all that other stuff is for people that really now what there doing i use more stuff when flowering but not that much maybe when i understand it better ill get more stuff but for know im keeping it simple lol.


----------



## madtrapper (Feb 25, 2008)

worst crops I ever had were with AN way to much money with less than optimal results
been growing for over thirty years I've still got a lot to learn I went from an avg. of 1.5lb per 1000w hps to .5lb/lite with advanced nutrient I went all the way too tarantula juice,scorpion juice, hornbys big bud carbo load(molasses is better & less money) anyway,2 grand$ later and much wiser I get 1.5-2lb/lite growing in 4gal buckets using Gaia Green power bloom,worm castings,bat guano and dolomite mixed in pro-mix I water with 1/4 cup molasses,1/6 cup epsom salts(-hoticultural grade) I also use diatomaceous earth around base of plant I usethe same mix indoor and out works for me just fine with heavy feeding strains like BC Godbud or Inca Spirit I use bat guano as a top dressing every two weeks until the bud is ready feed the soil and the plants will do great is what my grow-gurus have taught me good growing


----------



## madtrapper (Feb 25, 2008)

worst crops I ever had were with AN way to much money with less than optimal results
been growing for over thirty years I've still got a lot to learn I went from an avg. of 1.5lb per 1000w hps to .5lb/lite with advanced nutrient I went all the way too tarantula juice,scorpion juice, hornbys big bud carbo load(molasses is better & less money) anyway,2 grand$ later and much wiser I get 1.5-2lb/lite growing in 4gal buckets using Gaia Green power bloom,worm castings,bat guano and dolomite mixed in pro-mix I water with 1/4 cup molasses,1/6 cup epsom salts(-hoticultural grade) I also use diatomaceous earth around base of plant I usethe same mix indoor and out works for me just fine with heavy feeding strains like BC Godbud or Inca Spirit I use bat guano as a top dressing every two weeks until the bud is ready feed the soil and the plants will do great is what my grow-gurus have taught me good growing


----------



## LION~of~ZION (Feb 27, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> i love advanced nutrients and you dont need a ton of stuff. right now all im useing is mother earth super tea grow. heres a pic. plants are so green and healthy. learn how to use it before you talk shit.


Those do look nice however im going to be serious with you it isnt anything i havent seen before using a MUCH cheaper ferts program. I'm not talking shit and I dont believe most of these people in this thread are talking shit either.

The stuff is over priced bro...I'm sorry but it is


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 27, 2008)

I use advanced nutrients, I have virtually the whole range... 

Once you have the whole range you use less of the other nutes, and you only need to replace certain things now and again.

The AN Voodoo Juice, Barricade, Piranha, Sensizym are 4 excellent products (although personally, I prefer cannazym over sensizym).

Using the complete AN range I noticed that my hydro plants tasted and smoked much better, and were more comparible to soil grown plants. In fact AN are so good, that by using their charts with no ec/ppm meter and using liquid litmus for pH I managed several successful DWC crops.


To buy the whole range at once would hurt anyones pocket, I imagine... but there is no need. You can get by on the base nutes. The 3 part Grow, Micro and Bloom is all you really need. Then you pick and choose the next items you buy.

Barricade will last you years (no joke). The B52 you can replace with superthrive... cannazym is better than sensizym as it has a much longer shelf-life.

Enzymes, microbes... all the shit you find in soil are essential for plant health and vitality. This will also reflect in the potency.


----------



## potpimp (Feb 27, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> i love advanced nutrients and you dont need a ton of stuff. right now all im useing is mother earth super tea grow. heres a pic. plants are so green and healthy. learn how to use it before you talk shit.


Absolutely perfect plants but lets see you do that in rockwool. That's when you need all the 25 different products; in soil you could get by with nothing. I just finished a grow of blueberry and big bud. The blueberry was grown in soil and very little added to it. The big bud was grown in rock wool and I used 14 of the AN products including the big bud, bud blood and carboload. The nugs from the blueberry were hard and dense but the big bud were light and fluffy. The big bud was supposed to be a very high performing strain but it was outperformed by the blueberry. I'll be trying out the blueberry tonight.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 27, 2008)

potpimp said:


> Absolutely perfect plants but lets see you do that in rockwool. That's when you need all the 25 different products; in soil you could get by with nothing. I just finished a grow of blueberry and big bud. The blueberry was grown in soil and very little added to it. The big bud was grown in rock wool and I used 14 of the AN products including the big bud, bud blood and carboload. The nugs from the blueberry were hard and dense but the big bud were light and fluffy. The big bud was supposed to be a very high performing strain but it was outperformed by the blueberry. I'll be trying out the blueberry tonight.


 
Big Bud is gentically fluffy bud. When they say you get more for your money, what they actually mean is dealers can get away with giving you less... it just looks more.

Comparing two different strains like that is a hard thing to call, particularly if you grow them together in the same environment. You will pick a favourite and then favour the conditions for that plant the rest of the way through to harvest.

The fact that you had a soil grown plant outperform a hydro plant on yield speaks volumes about your hydro methods... and has nothing to do with the nutrients used.


----------



## Dr High (Feb 27, 2008)

skunkushybrid said:


> Big Bud is gentically fluffy bud. When they say you get more for your money, what they actually mean is dealers can get away with giving you less... it just looks more.
> 
> Comparing two different strains like that is a hard thing to call, particularly if you grow them together in the same environment. You will pick a favourite and then favour the conditions for that plant the rest of the way through to harvest.
> 
> The fact that you had a soil grown plant outperform a hydro plant on yield speaks volumes about your hydro methods... and has nothing to do with the nutrients used.


This makes almost no sense, the dealer will have to add another fluffy bud if he thinks he can get away with giving you less, hes has to weigh it.


----------



## shenagen (Feb 27, 2008)

It makes perfect sense...A dealer can skimp on the weight if the sack "looks" fat It happens all the time. My favorite thing is when you bring your own scales and the bag is short. The dealer is like "Aw my bad man...my scales must be off" YEAH RIGHT!!!


----------



## Dr High (Feb 27, 2008)

i get the dealer to do it in front of me or no buy.... who buys pot without it being weighed in your face?????


----------



## shenagen (Feb 27, 2008)

I guess you're still in school....I did it that way when I was, but in the real world everybody can't have the luxury of seeing it weighed. Plus there aren't too many dealers that want people coming over their house and most deals go down at a meeting place. Who buys pot without seeing it weighed???.....A LOT OF PEOPLE


----------



## Dr High (Feb 27, 2008)

shenagen said:


> I guess you're still in school....I did it that way when I was, but in the real world everybody can't have the luxury of seeing it weighed. Plus there aren't too many dealers that want people coming over their house and most deals go down at a meeting place. Who buys pot without seeing it weighed???.....A LOT OF PEOPLE


ok then, but not me im close buddies with the dealers and no i work


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 27, 2008)

advanced nutrients is good shit my piont is you dont need a ton of stuff just a base nutrient like skunkushybrid said.


----------



## Dr High (Feb 27, 2008)

in my mind all i need is the base and little extra here and there to make a nice grow. i got micro grow bloom b-52 over drive and carboload and ill get iguana juice plus voodoo. nothing too complicated.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 28, 2008)

Dr High said:


> in my mind all i need is the base and little extra here and there to make a nice grow. i got micro grow bloom b-52 over drive and carboload and ill get iguana juice plus voodoo. nothing too complicated.


 
Yeah, believe me people just take what they're given in my country... if they don't like it they can go somewhere else and run the gauntlet of finding a good dealer.

Dealers always skimp on weight... but like you say it depends on how close you are to the dealer and whether they think you got scales or not. 

I really posted because i want to ask you how you feel about B52? It's virtually a veg nute in itself.

I use it but never in the amounts they say to use on the charts. I find I need to add it last as it fucks with the ec levels so much. I used superthrive before as a replacement, and it just seemed like a better product.


----------



## Dr High (Feb 28, 2008)

i havent played with b-52 just yet, exept the first dose of nutes. it doesnt sya on the chart to use it during veg, ubt ill try it out.


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 28, 2008)

im gonna try b-52 on my next grow. heres my plants today just useing mother earth super tea grow. im gonna post pic's in here so people can see what advanced nutrients can do when used right. pic's 4 to 8 is from my very first grow useing only advanced nutrients. its not the best looking plant but still a nice plant for a first grow and had a nice harvest two.


----------



## potpimp (Feb 28, 2008)

Not bad but not like the 5 lb colas that sold me on A.N. in the "Nutrient Challenge" video. Mine were bigger than yours - in soil. Anybody that spends several hundred bux *needs* to justify in their mind that they did the right thing - even if they didn't. I thought I was going to get a better end result so I justified spending a hell of a lot more money. I went strictly by their chart (I did do it the right way), fed them every 2-3 days with pH'ed water, had them under HPS light, fan, etc. I tried it.


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 28, 2008)

ya but it was my first grow and thats my point i dident have a clue but still got a shit load of good weed. and this grow will produce much more and better bud. and i only spent 50 bucks on my first grow and got big bud,bud blood and carbo load for free with every order. now i have more stuff.


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 28, 2008)

the only thing i use the chart for is when to switch nutrients i feed it depending on how the plants doing.


----------



## potpimp (Mar 3, 2008)

My Senzizyme went bad (smelled like a sewer!) so I took it back and got some coco coir, jiffy pots, and some 5 gal grow bags in exchange.


----------



## Rootney88 (Mar 27, 2008)

Has anyone used Cutting Edge Solution Nuts? they say tha they are 100% comparible to Advanced but they brag about a 6 part mix the complete cycle.

If advanced is so expensive, has anyone found alteritives to what they suggest.( for a cheaper price)

Like the B52 can be repllaced with Superthrive

Carboload with sweet

piranha, tarantule, Voodo replaced with GH sub-culture


Seems like if you find what is simular from all the nut companys you can get what you want for cheap.

I use Cutting Edge 3 part, Carboload, and some stuff called FAT FLOWER

on veg i use Cutting edge 3 part , ancient Amber (fulvic Acid)

Also if you know what plants have to receive to produce it should also tell you what to buy. ( anyone with a horticulture degree)


thanks


----------



## lucky182 (Mar 27, 2008)

I started out with General Hydroponics my avg. yield was .5g/w then switched to Tecnoflora (BC GRow etc) got .69g/w avg then switched to Advanced and 1st grow got .89g/w... all in the same room... Who would you use?

L


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 27, 2008)

heres my grow now useing advanced nutrients. 22 days into flowering. and the last pic is all my plants. ADVANCED NUTRIENTS IS THE BEST LOL. check out my journal .


----------



## Blunted1 (Mar 27, 2008)

This was my first A.N. grow. 
First pic is of my veg area. 
Second is a bud that snapped the branch. A.N. makes my girls, FAT girls!


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 27, 2008)

Blunted1 said:


> This was my first A.N. grow.
> First pic is of my veg area.
> Second is a bud that snapped the branch. A.N. makes my girls, FAT girls!


good stuff theres nothing like it. nice job on your plants.


----------



## doctorD (Mar 30, 2008)

Its true the nuts can be a bit more than other brands but I didnt see anyone mention the value of the customer service. I have just started using AN and cant say enough nice things about the products and sercice. After some shipping bumps were worked out (not ANs fault) I have had the need to call them more than once as I got used to using thier products and they were more than helpfull. I like that you bont have to beat around the bush with all the questions about my "tomato" plants. You can be open and honest about growing weed and wanting the best bud you gan grow. Thats worth a few bucks imo.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 30, 2008)

advanced nutrients is more powerfull then the rest so you have to use less. im still useing the same mother earth as i did on my first grow and im on my 3rd grow with more left lol. heres my g13 now at 26 days useing advanced nutrients.


----------



## shenagen (Mar 30, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> advanced nutrients is more powerfull then the rest so you have to use less. im still useing the same mother earth as i did on my first grow and im on my 3rd grow with more left lol. heres my g13 now at 26 days useing advanced nutrients.


Yeh they are powerfull....have you noticed a change in their feed charts. Last year they seemed to be more accurate. Now when the chart says the ppm after adding nutes should be 800...its more like 1600 ppm!! D.A.N. said he has been having troubles with it too. I feel sorry for people that don't have a tds or ec meter and just go by the chart....deadskie.

What do you make of your leaf tips on that g13?...a lil burn or deficency?


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 30, 2008)

shenagen said:


> Yeh they are powerfull....have you noticed a change in their feed charts. Last year they seemed to be more accurate. Now when the chart says the ppm after adding nutes should be 800...its more like 1600 ppm!! D.A.N. said he has been having troubles with it too. I feel sorry for people that don't have a tds or ec meter and just go by the chart....deadskie.
> 
> What do you make of your leaf tips on that g13?...a lil burn or deficency?


ya but i dont use the chart to feed only use it to know when to switch nutrients. i just give it the amount on the bottle then ill up the nutrients depending on growth.


----------



## potpimp (Mar 31, 2008)

doctorD said:


> ...cant say enough nice things about the products and sercice. ...I have had the need to call them more than once as I got used to using thier products and they were more than helpfull. I like that you bont have to beat around the bush with all the questions about my "tomato" plants. You can be open and honest about growing weed and wanting the best bud you gan grow.


I'll second that!!! I don't know of another company that you can do that with. Their customer service is incredible.


----------



## shenagen (Mar 31, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> ya but i dont use the chart to feed only use it to know when to switch nutrients. i just give it the amount on the bottle then ill up the nutrients depending on growth.


I remember you have most of the same stuff as me...so what is the ppm like when you follow the bottle? I have to dillute my nutes, to what I feel, is way too much. I know what to put in now but it took a while.


"I'll second that!!! I don't know of another company that you can do that with. Their customer service is incredible. "

I third it!! But sometimes I get the same guy and he has given me some questionable info.


----------



## doctorD (Mar 31, 2008)

I third it!! But sometimes I get the same guy and he has given me some questionable info.[/quote]
I have gotten a guy I didnt really like all that much but I just find a guy I like and keep his dirrect number.


----------



## shenagen (Mar 31, 2008)

yeah I have a favorite but I forgot his info and I haven't gotten him on the line in a while.


----------



## genfranco (Mar 31, 2008)

potroast said:


> Well, with Advanced Nutrients you will go "all the way" all right, all the way to the Bank to get some more money. And then make another trip for another load of cash, because that's what it costs to use AN's complete line of nutrients. When I used them I figured that it was 8 times as much cost as other lines of nutes that I have used before and since.
> 
> Is there 8 times as much bud?
> 
> ...


What do you use for nutes?


----------



## lucky182 (Mar 31, 2008)

I live in Canada and Advanced nutes are the cheapest around... shit 4L of mother earth tea is 35$ when 4L of floralicious is 125$!!! And for the base nutes, I pay like 4$ a litre after all said and done.. If that's too expensive, maybe you guys should grow tomatoes, instead of high value crops...

L


----------



## shenagen (Mar 31, 2008)

lucky182 said:


> I live in Canada and Advanced nutes are the cheapest around... shit 4L of mother earth tea is 35$ when 4L of floralicious is 125$!!! And for the base nutes, I pay like 4$ a litre after all said and done.. If that's too expensive, maybe you guys should grow tomatoes, instead of high value crops...
> 
> L


How are you growing?...hydro soil? I've been hand watering my plants before I put them into my ebb and flow....I must say I like how little nutes it takes when you only mix a couple of gallons at a time! It may force me to do some soil next batch.


----------



## lucky182 (Mar 31, 2008)

shenagen said:


> How are you growing?...hydro soil? I've been hand watering my plants before I put them into my ebb and flow....I must say I like how little nutes it takes when you only mix a couple of gallons at a time! It may force me to do some soil next batch.



Hydro... And my res is 100gallon.. I also have like 35plants done in soil also, and am currently using the same nutes for each... But if you do a one shot spend of 250$ for the 23L size you can forget about it for a year... Costa doin' bizz...


----------



## Headshot08 (Mar 31, 2008)

I disagree with this completely. I paid 2$ more/ bottle of Advanced Nutrients than I did for the General Jydropnics stuff I tried first. I used the 3 part mix product from both companies. 

General 26$
Advanced 32$


----------



## lucky182 (Mar 31, 2008)

Headshot08 said:


> I disagree with this completely. I paid 2$ more/ bottle of Advanced Nutrients than I did for the General Jydropnics stuff I tried first. I used the 3 part mix product from both companies.
> 
> General 26$
> Advanced 32$


Well I buy by the 4L minimum.. And for the 3part 4L combo is 60$.... The gen hydro is 30something and the micro is like 5bucks more.... I just switched a year ago, also i found prices vary depending on where you go, but GH is imported from California to Canada and AN is made in BC...


----------



## TetraHyC (Mar 31, 2008)

AN is a bunch of marketing BS I used the whole line 375$. Good results. 
One thing, I've found though research that UREA should not be used.
So why do thy add it? Its cheap.

Get House and Garden look at were the nutes a derived from, much better sources than AN. 

there additives are great, roots excellurator is the BEST. shooting powder is unbelievable. top booster powerful P K .


----------



## lucky182 (Mar 31, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> AN is a bunch of marketing BS I used the whole line 375$. Good results.
> One thing, I've found though research that UREA should not be used.
> So why do thy add it? Its cheap.
> 
> ...


I've heard good thingz about the house and garden... Problem is I can't get it near where I need it... 


L


----------



## Blunted1 (Apr 1, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> AN is a bunch of marketing BS I used the whole line 375$. Good results.
> One thing, I've found though research that UREA should not be used.
> So why do thy add it? Its cheap.
> 
> ...


That roots excellurator works awesome in an E-Z Clone machine!


----------



## shenagen (Apr 1, 2008)

What is the root accelerator? Voodoo?


----------



## Blunted1 (Apr 1, 2008)

shenagen said:


> What is the root accelerator? Voodoo?


HOUSE AND GARDEN NUTRIENTS - AQUAFLAKES - BUD XL - HYDROPONICS


----------



## shenagen (Apr 1, 2008)

Oh I miss read earlier....its the house and garden stuff..ok


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 1, 2008)

blunted1

do you live in so. Cal

the shop in that link you posted is in my town.

get House and Garden, trust us it kicks ass.

The price of roots excelurator is scary the first time you buy it, after that your happy to throw down the 75 bones.


----------



## Woomeister (Apr 1, 2008)

cwil916 said:


> I want to go all the way with my nutrients. I'm not sure what to get with the Advanced Nutrients brand. I know everything they have is great but what combination of their products works the best for a hydro garden?


Hesi products are what the dutch growers use and I would swear by them, reasonably priced too.


----------



## Blunted1 (Apr 1, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> blunted1
> 
> do you live in so. Cal
> 
> ...


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 1, 2008)

Fucking small world, I live in lomton, transplanted from SB. Check out stop n grow on Aero Caminio. I only hit up GC when they don't have it at stop n grow. 

You gonna march on SAT?


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 1, 2008)

advanced nutrients all the way. how about everyone post pic's of there plants at 28 days of flowering useing whatever nutrients you use and we can compare to see whats true and not true. make shore you say what nutrients your useing. this is my plant at 28 days of flowering. useing advanced nutrients. im using a 400watt hps light. and for nutrients im using mother earth super tea bloom, carbo load, big bud and calmag. my ph is 6.3


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 1, 2008)

Hay Woo, whats the story with Hesi never heard of it.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 1, 2008)

I googled Hesi, dosn't seem available in the US


----------



## Blunted1 (Apr 1, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Fucking small world, I live in lomton, transplanted from SB. Check out stop n grow on Aero Caminio. I only hit up GC when they don't have it at stop n grow.
> 
> You gonna march on SAT?


Tried to send you a PM. Won't let me, check your settings.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm new here, not sure how to do it.


----------



## lucky182 (Apr 1, 2008)

Here's my Advanced donkey cocks...


----------



## lvjay702 (Apr 1, 2008)

In My Opinion Advanced Nutrients Is The Shit! Yeah It Can Get Expensive If You Try To Do The Whole Set Up Of Products They Have But If You Just Use The Basics You Will Get Superb Results As Well. I Am Using Their Sensi Bloom, Big Bud, And Overdrive Andi Noticed A Huge Difference In My Yields From General Hydroponics Products. I Tried Using Their Carbo Load But It Raises The Ph To Crazy Levels In Like Half A Day So I Stopped Using That And Im Not Seeing A Difference From The Harvest That I Used It On Compared To The Last Harvest Which I Didnt Use The Carbo Load At All. So I Think That If You Just Get The Necesseties You Will Have Great Harvests And Save Money Also. Regarding The Post About Posting Pics At 28 Days Of Flowering I Think Thats A Great Idea! When I Get Home I Will Post Some Pics Of My Last Crop At 28 Days To Let People See What I Got Going On!
YOU ALSO HAVE TO TAKE INTO CONSIDERATION THAT SOME STRAINS PRODUCE MORE BUDS THAN OTHERS!


----------



## lucky182 (Apr 1, 2008)

lvjay702 said:


> In My Opinion Advanced Nutrients Is The Shit! Yeah It Can Get Expensive If You Try To Do The Whole Set Up Of Products They Have But If You Just Use The Basics You Will Get Superb Results As Well. I Am Using Their Sensi Bloom, Big Bud, And Overdrive Andi Noticed A Huge Difference In My Yields From General Hydroponics Products. I Tried Using Their Carbo Load But It Raises The Ph To Crazy Levels In Like Half A Day So I Stopped Using That And Im Not Seeing A Difference From The Harvest That I Used It On Compared To The Last Harvest Which I Didnt Use The Carbo Load At All. So I Think That If You Just Get The Necesseties You Will Have Great Harvests And Save Money Also. Regarding The Post About Posting Pics At 28 Days Of Flowering I Think Thats A Great Idea! When I Get Home I Will Post Some Pics Of My Last Crop At 28 Days To Let People See What I Got Going On!


ya stay away from the liquid versions like bug bud that shit's ridiculous, and sensizym wow... did that take me... but i didn't notice a diff..


----------



## lvjay702 (Apr 1, 2008)

ya stay away from the liquid versions like bug bud that shit's ridiculous, and sensizym wow... did that take me... but i didn't notice a diff.. I USE THE LIQUID VERSION OF BIG BUD AND IT WORKS GREAT!


----------



## lucky182 (Apr 1, 2008)

lvjay702 said:


> ya stay away from the liquid versions like bug bud that shit's ridiculous, and sensizym wow... did that take me... but i didn't notice a diff.. I USE THE LIQUID VERSION OF BIG BUD AND IT WORKS GREAT!


Ya it works great just $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ and I have a few 100 gallon resevoirs.... but if I use the powder version it's only like 120 grams a shot and I get 600gr or close to that for 35$ when I get the liquid it's 40$L and I need a 1 Litre per shot... that's all... I know it works great but the powder is the same for cheaper... That's all


----------



## lvjay702 (Apr 1, 2008)

ok, i see what your sayin. thats a big resev.! heres some pics of my fruit at 28 days on advanced nutrients!


----------



## lucky182 (Apr 1, 2008)

Here's some more..


----------



## genfranco (Apr 10, 2008)

hey man, thx for the pics for the mental idea... first timer here and im using AN's sensi grow a & b ... i have the matching seni bloom and the big bud product. I donot have the overdrive although im really sold on spending my money on it... would you say that i would have a good enough grow with sensi and big bud alone?... Also, if you dont mind.. 

i havent been able to post pics on the web page to show progress.. but i have 4 ladies left inside in a bubbler system... i use a tri-meter so i am able to get the ph at 5.2 all the time... I am using RO water and i have them at closest to 800 ppm as possible.. My question.. if it is a question.. is ... Because of some friends telling me that "AN burns the plants" which is how i got my nutes.. hehehhe... i was thinking about giving the ladies 800 ppm through out the whole grow... and somewhere i heard that you dont want to use sensi with big bud.. that if you use sensi you want to use there bloom booster product instead... ?? any comments on those?.

what ppm lvls do you keep your ladies at?


thx in advanced for you response.


----------



## lvjay702 (Apr 10, 2008)

im growing hydro and i keep my ph at 5.6-5.8 and i usually start my ppm pretty low. i start it at about 350-400 for the first week then i slowly increase them till im at about 900-1000 by the 6th week. i have had some burns from the advanced nutes but that was cause i thought if i increased the amounts of the products to raise my ppm to where it said it should be on their nutrients calculator i would get a bigger yield but that wasnt the case. it actually increased my flowering time by 2 weeks since i had to recover my plants from the burn. my advice is to keep your ppm low at the start and gradually increase. you can always add more nutes if needed but you cant undo the effects of too many nutes at once. hope this helps!


----------



## genfranco (Apr 11, 2008)

thx... ok so your highest is 1000... good to know... they were recomending up to 1200 in some weeks towards the middle ... glad to know i was doing something right.. 800ppm is working so far.. no burn..


----------



## lvjay702 (Apr 13, 2008)

yeah i tried the 1200 in the middle and it totally burned my shit up but i was able to recover them so it wasnt a huge loss or anything. just remember its always easier to add nutrients than it is to take them out! good luck bro!


----------



## Dr High (Apr 14, 2008)

This is bud using Bloom From Advanced nutrients and Carboload with a tbs per galon of molasses. Nothing insane just Dank bud From 12 cfls that i really enjoyed smoking. now.... heres where it gets lil crazy, i vegged my plants using b-52, grow, micro, iguana juice Grow and carbo load i am now in flower day 30 and im using Bloom Carboload and molasses and heres what they look like. 






Now lets compare these day 30 with my first buds day 31 without Advanced nutrients veg nutes.


----------



## RandomJesus (Apr 15, 2008)

I've used advanced nutrients...now I don't 
they are for folks with more dollars than sense.
I won't say what I use (unless they want to send me a free crate.) but it's cheap reliable and cheap again.


----------



## Dr High (Apr 15, 2008)

I think Advanced nutrients is fairly cheap... Micro Grow Bloom all those 3 cost be about 60 WITH carboload. thats a good base right there man!! for 60$ you cant go wrong... But i added over drive, b-52 and iguana juice grow.


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Apr 19, 2008)

Dr High said:


> I think Advanced nutrients is fairly cheap... Micro Grow Bloom all those 3 cost be about 60 WITH carboload. thats a good base right there man!! for 60$ you cant go wrong... But i added over drive, b-52 and iguana juice grow.


if you do it like that it's cheap.. I spent like $450 or so.. 


Im not going to be using them when Im done with this grow though I'll be switching over to something else(not telling either though)....


----------



## Dr High (Apr 19, 2008)

Bamm Bamm said:


> if you do it like that it's cheap.. I spent like $450 or so..
> 
> 
> Im not going to be using them when Im done with this grow though I'll be switching over to something else(not telling either though)....


Keep it basic, Veg and Bloom nutes, sugar for the plant, and flower enhancer. pretty much all.


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Apr 19, 2008)

yeah true.................


----------



## comallya (Apr 20, 2008)

Howdy Doc ,
what way do you feed sugar, as you said above ,for the Plant ? Im on a AN 2 part Plan and have no intention of adding much More . I have used Bio Bizz Root Juice and some alg-a-mic with Sensi grow so far and we are on day 20 .Starting flowering Next week .I want simplicity as I Have 4 diff strains of unknown Genetics (8 yr Collecetion)In a Bubbler 50L with 2x125W cfl's Im a hydroVirgin But willing !!!


----------



## Dr High (Apr 20, 2008)

Carbo load is the sugar, but you Can add molasses to boost it up a notch.


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 23, 2008)

im trying some advanced.n products on my current grow i particularly like there biological products like tarantula and piranha i think these products would be of particular use in soil. i also use foxfarms good but cheaper i would use more a.n. products if i could afford they appear to have solid products. im pretty good at spotting snake oil i use to deal with all the reps trying to sell various products at my aquarium job. there are always 3 or 4 good companies and the rest follow and copy. i think foxfarm and advanced are the best for cannabis. so currently my grow is a mix of chemical and organics from those 2 companies


----------



## ditchcheck (Apr 23, 2008)

Im new to this site but have been growing for 12 years. I have used a lot of different nutrients and advanced nutrients is the only one made for growing marijuana. GH is ok at best - Fox Farms is ok at best - Pure Blend and Pro are good - before AN i used Earth juice and B'cuzz with high quality results. I have been using the AN connoisseur and it is the best nutrient i have used. The smell taste high are top notch. I see a lot of people complaining about money on here, whats a few extra dollars for better quality bud? Everyone knows there is plenty of cheap nutrients and if that is what you like then more power to ya. For me I like AN and that is what i will use. so good growing out there and good luck to all


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 24, 2008)

like ditch said it is one of the few companies that test on cannabis. this gives it a big leg up on the competition. there are a lot of snake oil companies and copy cats as there are in all industries but generally you get what you pay for


----------



## doctorD (Apr 24, 2008)

Also dont forget like I said brfore in this thread. You can talk to them and be honest about what your growing and not have to ask about your indoor tomatos.


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 24, 2008)

i particularly like tarantula and piranha. but want to try the connoseuer line (however its spelled) it looks like a good product.


----------



## joesmoke74 (Sep 16, 2008)

I have been growing in both soil and hydro for the last 13 years. Which Is not a lot compared to some people. In my honest opinion their products work no better than anyone else's. I have used many of there products over the years without much distinct difference, compared to my usual
regime. Many growers seem to forget that cannabis is after all a weed!
If you have a green thumb then you can get the same results using your
everyday fertilizer. Also their products are extremely expensive for non-medical patients. True often you have to spend money to get good quality
results from your grow. But not in this case, to me their products are overrated and just too damned HYPED UP!


----------



## dazed76 (Sep 17, 2008)

YouTube - Mad Men Part 2 this is their new connaseur nutrient mixed at 800 ppm with big bud at 0.2 gram per liter lol bitches


----------



## dazed76 (Sep 17, 2008)

advanced nutrients connaseur part a and b is sensi plus 2 part system with all of their additives mixed in it except carbo load big bud recognize advanced nutrients test their shit on pot only hahahhahah 2 pounds a light is of dry nugs is their average i just herd a guy pull off 3 lol bc rocks


----------



## Dr High (Sep 17, 2008)

I think you should check this out guys, im not sure for the strain of each plant for thc levels so thc level may not count but th weight sure did stun me. i love advanced nutrients, and you dont need all that much of it to grow Great buds. YouTube - Nutrient Challenge Peace!


----------



## dazed76 (Sep 17, 2008)

same strain same room same ppm temp everything pots u name it light soil except food


----------



## Dr High (Sep 17, 2008)

They didnt say what strain they were.


----------



## Mr.GreenJeans (Aug 24, 2010)

I've gotta laugh at those bullshit "side-by-side" comparisons that Big Mike pays guys to do and post on Youtube (and don't think for a second that isn't what's happening most of the time). Mike is NOT a stupid businessman. He understands his demographic target group and he understands how to suck them in by "talking their language" and telling them what they want to hear. As a fellow (legal) businessman, I have to admit I admire Mikes knowledge of his consumers. He is VERY sharp (albeit, a bit condescending. In his mind NO ONE ever grew good smoke before he came along!).

While each individuals results will vary (due to variences in strains, phenotypes, lighting, temps, water quality, growing medium, etc.), 2 of my most recent grows WERE side-by-side comparisons using the basic AN (2-part) and FF (no additives) line-ups. Clones from same mother, all grown in the same batch of soil and under the same lighting/temps/humidity/etc (ie. I attempted to make it as objective as possible without the benefit of an actual horticultural lab). The result both times? Absolutely ZERO measureable difference, and no detectable difference in taste/smell/high/bag appeal.

Based upon my own observations and experiences, AN makes very good nutes that will grow top-shelf smoke. However, I can grow weed just as good for a fraction of the cost using FF's products. Now this IS in soil! I know several growers who prefer FF for soil, but won't use anything but AN for hydro grows. I guess whatever works for YOU and your specific application.........

Personally, the absolute best results I have ever had on an indoor grow were when I run the entire FF line-up (including additives) per the published schedule, BUT --- I also use Liquid Big Bud and Cal-Mag on the "water only" days during weeks 2 through 5 of flowering. With my main strain (Dinafem PowerKush clones from a really exceptional pheno) this seems to work better than anything I've found yet (Not to say I won't find something better in the future!). As far as outdoor grows, I've had my best results using absolutely NO nutes. Hike to my spot, plant the little bitches, and come back in the Fall to harvest. Many outdoor grows are "found" because of too much traffic, especially in my area!


Anyway, not to bash AN --- they make really good nutes. But they are not really any better than several other, much less expensive lines of nutes out there. If AN works best for you, then by all means use them. I've just found that for my particular application Fox Farms products work as good or better. But your mileage may vary.......


----------



## glassblower3000 (Aug 27, 2010)

marketing geniuses!!!...I've had better results with age old organics!!! straight up!!


----------



## sniffer (Sep 9, 2010)

i love Age Old Organics !!!
its cheap and works Great!


----------



## Imaulle (Sep 9, 2010)

I challenge someone who uses Advanced Nutrients to do a side by side comparison with Jacks


----------



## plaguedog (Sep 12, 2010)

Why is it that AN have changed their formulas like 3 times in the past 6 years??/ Why is it they cost nearly 5 times as much as the same thing you can get elsewhere? Why is it that AN wants you to buy 15 bottles of supplements to add to their main grow lines? 

MONEY MONEY MONEY>>>>>> MONEY!


----------



## Imaulle (Sep 12, 2010)

lol and their employees come on here as hidden users and bash other companies like scotts and peters, both of which produce the cleanest, purest, best priced nutrients you will ever find. These companies do tons of research that they just give away


fuck companies like Advanced Nutrients. anyone with common sense can see it's all about money. I feel sorry for the people that don't know any better :\


----------



## Pure (Sep 25, 2010)

Dudes,

Everyone says AN is highly/overly priced. Then at the same time i hear it's totally super concentrated be careful or you'll burn your plants. So has anyone compare the price with respect to the amount of nute you have to use. For example I grow in 2 14Liter DWC's which I fill to 9L. According to the Adv Nute calculator I only need 36ml of my Sensi a+b, and 18ml of b-52 and of course VooDoo. So if I was using another nute would I use as lilttle? meaning the Adv nutrients would last longer?? And since we are not offending anyone like burning The Holy _Qur'an, _then why don't some of you anti AN folks kinda accept the fact that some of us "idiots" use AN...

I'm no AN advocate I just happened to buy this one while in the grow shop. And honestly it was because I saw so much An stuff I figured shit If I need anything at least I know where to get it!! So AN gets a 10 for getting their brand out there to the point that even new growers "trust" them from the beginning. Dude that's just capitalism at it's best, ask the kings of capitalism... The Chinese!!


Ciao,
Pure...


----------



## suTraGrow (Sep 25, 2010)

Hey pure who ya serve with? i was with 3/1 Kilo Co 0311 04-09.


----------



## crbruton (Sep 25, 2010)

Pure said:


> Dudes,
> 
> Everyone says AN is highly/overly priced. Then at the same time i hear it's totally super concentrated be careful or you'll burn your plants. So has anyone compare the price with respect to the amount of nute you have to use. For example I grow in 2 14Liter DWC's which I fill to 9L. According to the Adv Nute calculator I only need 36ml of my Sensi a+b, and 18ml of b-52 and of course VooDoo. So if I was using another nute would I use as lilttle? meaning the Adv nutrients would last longer?? And since we are not offending anyone like burning The Holy _Qur'an, _then why don't some of you anti AN folks kinda accept the fact that some of us "idiots" use AN...
> 
> ...


the only time i looked at the back of my AN bottles for guidance was the first time i used them. i had to find my own concoction. so the way i measure mine is by a ppm meter and the ratio ive finally figrued out that works for me. i do a 3-1.5-1 ratio g/m/b until its up to 1000...at this stage that is. honestly man people knock it a lot cuz of the salts that are produced and its potency, but iv got it under control and im seeing fantastic results just from the g/m/b from AN. i WILL be switching before i even finish my first bottles tho. Earth Juice is callin my name. AN is fine until you have some sort of deficiency that ur initial A&B formula cant fix. Then the bottle you'll need is like 80 dollars. which is craziness! hope this helps.


----------



## suTraGrow (Sep 25, 2010)

crbruton said:


> the only time i looked at the back of my AN bottles for guidance was the first time i used them. i had to find my own concoction. so the way i measure mine is by a ppm meter and the ratio ive finally figrued out that works for me. i do a 3-1.5-1 ratio g/m/b until its up to 1000...at this stage that is. honestly man people knock it a lot cuz of the salts that are produced and its potency, but iv got it under control and im seeing fantastic results just from the g/m/b from AN. i WILL be switching before i even finish my first bottles tho. Earth Juice is callin my name. AN is fine until you have some sort of deficiency that ur initial A&B formula cant fix. Then the bottle you'll need is like 80 dollars. which is craziness! hope this helps.


Thats why i switched to canna. 1/3 the price (cept there boost) but a LOT less additives. I used AN for a year and a half never really had a problem with them just that when i did run into a problem the additive to buy it cost a arm and a leg. Had a LOT of sucessfull grows with AN but the ph always seem to drift had to adjust it 2 3 times a day. Now i use canna i ph maybe once a week spends a lot less on the nutrients. And i seem to be having even better results with a LOT less additives/ And for the past year ive been using them i have seem to spend less time in my grow room because everything always seems to be on tract.


----------



## johnnycash (Sep 25, 2010)

Pure said:


> Dudes,
> 
> Everyone says AN is highly/overly priced. Then at the same time i hear it's totally super concentrated be careful or you'll burn your plants. So has anyone compare the price with respect to the amount of nute you have to use. For example I grow in 2 14Liter DWC's which I fill to 9L. According to the Adv Nute calculator I only need 36ml of my Sensi a+b, and 18ml of b-52 and of course VooDoo. So if I was using another nute would I use as lilttle? meaning the Adv nutrients would last longer?? And since we are not offending anyone like burning The Holy _Qur'an, _then why don't some of you anti AN folks kinda accept the fact that some of us "idiots" use AN...
> 
> ...


Good call man. They are good. Worth the money


----------



## Pure (Sep 25, 2010)

suTraGrow said:


> Hey pure who ya serve with? i was with 3/1 Kilo Co 0311 04-09.


Heya Dude,

I'm a Hollywood Marine dude 100%. 
Camp Pen. 1st Mar. Div 1st LAI.. Back when we were still called LAI
"Tip of the spear" baby!!! OhhRah!!!!!

 
Ciao,
Pure...


----------



## suTraGrow (Sep 25, 2010)

Pure said:


> Heya Dude,
> 
> I'm a Hollywood Marine dude 100%.
> Camp Pen. 1st Mar. Div 1st LAI.. Back when we were still called LAI
> ...


Nice bro same here bootcamp MCRD was stationed in camp pendelton (Camp Horno arm pit of pendelton) i still live in oceanside couldn't leave cali after i got out it was either going back to shit ass chicago where u get 9 months of winter :/ or staying is so cal lol ya the choice was easy. Semper Fi brother. IF your still around here pm me. Big grow community around here


----------



## Pure (Sep 25, 2010)

crbruton said:


> the only time i looked at the back of my AN bottles for guidance was the first time i used them. i had to find my own concoction. so the way i measure mine is by a ppm meter and the ratio ive finally figrued out that works for me. i do a 3-1.5-1 ratio g/m/b until its up to 1000...at this stage that is. honestly man people knock it a lot cuz of the salts that are produced and its potency, but iv got it under control and im seeing fantastic results just from the g/m/b from AN. i WILL be switching before i even finish my first bottles tho. Earth Juice is callin my name. AN is fine until you have some sort of deficiency that ur initial A&B formula cant fix. Then the bottle you'll need is like 80 dollars. which is craziness! hope this helps.


Hey Dude,

i totally am there with you on following their instructions.. I'd swear they are on a mission to burn as many grows as possible.. I've been following their nutrient calculator recommendations "blindly". Until recently I hadn't splurged on a EC tester. And now that I have one (unless it's totally un-calibrated - which may be the case- I'll calibrate today after I buy the solution) their recommended EC is 2.6 and I'm @ 3.73. I so hope my tester is not calibrated properly. Nonetheless if it's not my plants are still looking good so I'm a bit perplexed about what to think at this point. I've gotta calibrate in order to be sure about anything. And this pH fluctuation is killing me. I'm gonna also buy an electronic pH tester today these drops fucking suck dude...


Ciao,
Pure...


----------



## Pure (Sep 25, 2010)

suTraGrow said:


> Nice bro same here bootcamp MCRD was stationed in camp pendelton (Camp Horno arm pit of pendelton) i still live in oceanside couldn't leave cali after i got out it was either going back to shit ass chicago where u get 9 months of winter :/ or staying is so cal lol ya the choice was easy. Semper Fi brother. IF your still around here pm me. Big grow community around here


i PM'd u bro.. Forgot to mention I'm from Flores with 1st tanks! Also played football for 1st tanks! funny thing I have loads of family in the mid west, chi town! Well in Cook county at least 


Ciao,
Pure...


----------



## squarepush3r (Sep 25, 2010)

here's some advanced nutrients for cheap

http://stores.ebay.com/Greenleaf-Nutrients/Plant-Nutrients-/_i.html?_fsub=1927047017&_sid=6936177&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322


----------



## Tenz (Jun 24, 2011)

all nute companies are trying to make money, it's capitalism. They all have spendy stuff. AN has really low dilution rates. I'm using Aurora Innovations and the dilution rates are lousy. I use AN and add 4 ounces of carbo load to 25 gallons. When using botanicare sweet, I used 12 ounces for the same 25 gallons. So essentially AN is cheaper. Research people. The truth is when you are pouring the amounts..... you see quick, AN goes along way compared to most.


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Jul 2, 2011)

it's true, advanced are very good nutes. BUT, there are "much" cheaper alternatives out there, and much easier to use too! for instance, pure blend is a very good line of nutes that do just as good of a job. me, i grow in coco and use house and garden. i use the coco specific lines with a couple of the supps. again, kind of pricey, but i really like the results. if you can afford the advanced line, go for it. but if you're on a budget, you can find very good nutes out there. i still use pure blend in veg.


----------



## newgrowboxgrower (Jul 14, 2011)

how much is that dry?


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jul 14, 2011)

ONE WORD: Botanicare


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 14, 2011)

i still like voodoo & dr.hornby stuff.. , but im pretty much against recommending AN anymore.. just not worth the price, cool graphics just doesnt cut it ;P 

(aerobic compost tea) is the new cool kid on the block.


----------

